# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Κρυπτογράφηση  σήματος  εικόνας  (video)

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Φίλοι  φίλες  γειά  σας  να  γίνω  πιο  συγκεκριμένος  σε μια  μικρή  οικοδομή  3-4  διαμερίσματα  υπάρχει  ένα  καταγραφικό  με  2-3  κάμερες στους  κοινόχρηστους  χώρους  και  θέλουμε μία  ή  όλες  τις  κάμερες  μέσω  διαμορφωτή  να  τις  ρίξουμε  στη  κεντρική  κεραία. 

  Υπάρχει  κάποιος  απλός  τρόπος  (συσκευή) να  κρυπτογραφήσω  το  video  έστω και αρνητικο πρίν  τον  διαμορφωτή  και  να  το  αποκρυπτογραφώ  στις  τηλεοράσεις  που  θέλω?

  Οι  λόγοι  προφανείς  όσοι  δεν  πληρώσουν  για  την  εγκατάσταση  να  μήν βλέπουν.

----------


## katmadas

Ρε θυμιο το θεορω ακυρο τελειως αυτο που λες...
Δηλαδη απο τα 3 διαμερισματα ποσοι δεν θα πληρωσουν?
Μονο εσυ θα πληρωσεις δηλαδη?
Και αμα ενας ειναι μυστηριος αφηστε το ελευθερο....
Το θεμα ειναι να επικοινωνητε δηλαδη.
Αν δεν καταλαβαινει αστον...

----------

leosedf (30-05-12)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Δεν  είναι  για  μένα  μωρε  Φάνη  κάποιοι  γνωστοί  πελάτες  είναι  νομίζω  τα  διαμερίσματα  είναι  4  και  οι  2  δεν  πληρώνουν.

----------


## spiroscfu

Κάνε μια απλή αναστροφή στο video και ρίχτω σε ένα διαμορφωτή, στην μεριά της λήψης όμως θα πρέπει να το αντιστρέψεις ξανά.

Το ποιό απλό για να μην το αποδιαμορφώσης και του αλλάξεις φάση ξανά είναι να έχει η τηλεόραση έξοδο decoder,
και έτσι απλά θα ξαναβάλεις ένα ίδιο κύκλωμα στο scart (video out-video in).


Υγ.
δεν το έχω κάνει είναι απλά μια ιδέα.

----------

leosedf (30-05-12)

----------


## leosedf

Κάπως έτσι ήταν και το αναλογικό irdeto στο filmnet πριν χρόνια, ψάξε για το πως γινόταν η αντιστροφή video σε irdeto και υπάρχουν σχέδια στο νετ.

----------

SRF (30-05-12)

----------


## spiroscfu

*Αν θυμάμαι καλά* ήταν ποιο πολύπλοκο, η αντιστροφή του video ήταν το απλό 
το "δύσκολο" ήταν η επαναδημιουργία των παλμών συγχρονισμού.

----------


## leosedf

Σωστά είχε επίσης χαμηλό σήμα συγχρονισμού και ερχόταν περίπου στο 30% αλλά δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσει αυτό εδώ.

----------

